# baths/hot tub after c-section?



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

I ended up having to have a cesarean birth.







blah. All things considered, it went well, and I'm healing nicely. Tomorrow will be 2 weeks.

I totally forgot to ask my midwife today - anyone know how long until it's safe to soak in a bath or a hot tub?

~heather














:


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

The water might make the steristrips come off sooner, but at two weeks they're probably mostly off anyway. I took a long soak the week after my section.


----------

